# Pallets of bagged rock salt



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

What would you guys consider to be a good / fair price per pallet of salt. Im in nothern NJ and just wondering what you guys think is a good price. Prices from other areas welcome as well just to see who is paying what. Thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

any price is fair if you cant get any Best price is preseason price I seen at HomeDepot at 6.50 per bag


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Seeing 280-300 pallet up here, 7.00/bag+ I bag my own and it costs approx 2.85/bag for Clearlane or Ice B Gone and around 1.85/bag for straight salt. payup


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

I buy the pallet from menards in northern Mi. We end up paying $5.99/50# bag. 49 bags to the pallet. Saf-t-melt rock salt.


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

309.84 tax included. For a pallet. 49 bags


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Earlier in the season I was paying $183 for a pallet (50 bags, #50 each) of American Rock Salt, just went up to $249 a pallet. (I'm only about 45 min. from one of their mines and have a great supplier)


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anywhere from $250 to $300 per pallet


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Depends what your getting, calcium blends could be around $530/pallet. I got a pallet of straight rock salt last week for $403/pallet but i think its high due to the shortage.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

220 a pallet rock salt 49, 50lb bags


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Check with John Deere landscapes and see if they are carrying it.
https://www.johndeerelandscapes.com/home/locations.aspx


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

$214 a pallet, after tax.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

V_Scapes;1739013 said:


> Depends what your getting, calcium blends could be around $530/pallet. I got a pallet of straight rock salt last week for $403/pallet but i think its high due to the shortage.


Wow. I just paid $265.00 for the pallet with 49 bags.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Try Fox Lumber in Clinton, NJ


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Im right across the bridge in PA. My place was $240/skid in December, 2 weeks ago it was up to $299. Buying multiple skids can sometimes get you a discount.


----------



## breadfan (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't get it for any price here right now


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Try Michigan Salt. If you need a few pallets I can help you out breadfan but it's not cheap. I'm 1 hr south of you


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

call 610-497-9390
bags and bulk plus super sacks of salt and a blend


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Mr. Jon ill check with fox before next season my grandfather and I built 11 houses and bought all our material from them and i know the guys pretty well. As for the prices im just trying to get a ballpark because right now my 3 commercial accounts dont want salt they just do the walks themselves and dont want the parking lots done, however with all the ice we have had this year im going to try and see if they will pay for salting next season.


----------



## MidwestSalt (Oct 14, 2013)

*Midwest Salt has Packaged Calcium & Blends*

Midwest Salt has packaged calcium chloride and blended de-icers available at end of season prices. Call Tony or Johnny at 630-513-7575.


----------

